# First swarm; didn't go well.



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like something happened to the queen and the bees couldn't find her.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

They swarmed before you got there and this small cluster stuck around where they smelled the queen before is the likely scenario.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

It is always nice to have someone call you about getting some bees, then they decide to chase them off or spray them before you get there. The bees probably left after he started the fire.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Did you check with the owner how big the swarm was? Before I go on a call, I always ask how big it is. As has been said, I have to wonder if the swarm was there, and then after the fire was lit, they moved on, but the remaining bees were scouts that came back to find their family was gone.

Did you charge for this?


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm itching for more hives, so I didn't charge. The homeowner described the size (so I suspected that it was small) but I was hoping that it was thicker than it was. Next time I'll make sure it's cantaloupe sized or so before I head out.


----------

